#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Дзэн и Чань >  > > >  >  >  Что со мной не так? (или всё так?)

## Антон Федотов

Доброе время суток! Давненько не заглядывал... но вот, зашёл посоветоваться.

Есть у меня такое чувство, что я как-то затормозился в развитии. 

Вот что я имею  в виду: практика продолжается та же что и много лет до этого, и даже интенсивней, и вполне эффективно, если судить по внешним проявлениям (моя основная практика - японские боевые искусства, а через это дзэн, поэтому пишу в дзэнский подфорум).

Проблема в том, что "прорывные" изменения в ментальном состоянии перестали происходить. Лет 6-7 назад случались где-то раз в пол года - год. Наверное это можно было классифицировать как "малые сатори". Самое продолжительно из них длилось несколько дней и было очень мощным. Но с тех пор  - тишина. Вроде бы я делаю всё то же самое, но не вижу прогресса в этом направлении.

Как бы понять, что со мной не так? Где-то встречалось мне, что подобные длительные периоды "затишья" в практике встречаются у многих, но как отличить "затишье" от "остановки"?

К сожалению, у меня нет прямого учителя, которому я бы полностью доверял в этом вопросе (если не считать таковым саму практику)... Ковыряюсь самостоятельно. Может быть кто-то что-то посоветует из присутствующих?

Спасибо!

----------

Шуньяананда (02.03.2018)

----------


## Аньезка

Могу ошибаться, но, возможно, дело в возрасте.
Чем старше, тем сложнее.
Не зря, учителя часто говорят о том, чтобы не откладывать практику до пенсии.

----------


## Won Soeng

Дзен это практика момента. Сам момент должен быть на 100%. Поэтому нечему меняться. На 100% ясный ум - это окончательная цель. Дальше ничего нет.

Если измерять лишь по впечатлениям и ощущениям - то это измерение ширины дороги. Тут она поуже, а тут - пошире. 
Если ориентироваться на ясность/омраченность ума, то становится очевидно, сколько еще остается в пути. Всякая омраченность, приходящая снова и снова - это то, что следует устранить. Всякая ясность, устойчивая и безмятежная - это то, что уже завершено. 

Ясность на 100% без тени омрачений - это завершение работы жизни и смерти.

----------

Вольдемар (13.03.2018), Михаил_ (03.03.2018), Монферран (01.03.2018), Шуньшунь (01.03.2018)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Доброе время суток! Давненько не заглядывал... но вот, зашёл посоветоваться.
> 
> Есть у меня такое чувство, что я как-то затормозился в развитии. 
> 
> Вот что я имею  в виду: практика продолжается та же что и много лет до этого, и даже интенсивней, и вполне эффективно, если судить по внешним проявлениям (моя основная практика - японские боевые искусства, а через это дзэн, поэтому пишу в дзэнский подфорум).
> 
> Проблема в том, что "прорывные" изменения в ментальном состоянии перестали происходить. Лет 6-7 назад случались где-то раз в пол года - год. Наверное это можно было классифицировать как "малые сатори". Самое продолжительно из них длилось несколько дней и было очень мощным. Но с тех пор  - тишина. Вроде бы я делаю всё то же самое, но не вижу прогресса в этом направлении.
> 
> Как бы понять, что со мной не так? Где-то встречалось мне, что подобные длительные периоды "затишья" в практике встречаются у многих, но как отличить "затишье" от "остановки"?
> ...


вроде и правда дело то ли в возрасте,то ли в огранниченности вообще.но ведь именно в чаньских школах традиции разрыва шалонов выраженны.тут и бесцельное брожение по городу,и путешествия.и просто введение 20 процентов нового.А что не так Вы поняли.."Поворачивая голову-поворачивай сознание""как говаривал Пятигорский" Мы тонем в самоотождествлениях"". отскок от привычного,вплоть до юродства.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Может быть, ум просто наигрался в малые сатори и теперь ждёт большого сатори.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Есть у меня такое чувство, что я как-то затормозился в развитии.


Рептилоиды, был гипноз о буддистском монахе которому рептилоиды перекрыли доступ к высоким состояниям, чтобы не сбег с Земли. Они же авторы или корректоры многих религий, христианство одно из самых жутких.

----------


## Шуньшунь

> Рептилоиды, был гипноз о буддистском монахе которому рептилоиды перекрыли доступ к высоким состояниям, чтобы не сбег с Земли. Они же авторы или корректоры многих религий, христианство одно из самых жутких.


Мне больше кастанедовские "летуны" нравятся. Их кстати можно видеть, как у него написано в книжке, если выключить свет, такие тени везде летают, это они))

----------

Алексей Л (02.03.2018)

----------


## Амир

> Доброе время суток! Давненько не заглядывал... но вот, зашёл посоветоваться.
> 
> Есть у меня такое чувство, что я как-то затормозился в развитии. 
> 
> Вот что я имею  в виду: практика продолжается та же что и много лет до этого, и даже интенсивней, и вполне эффективно, если судить по внешним проявлениям (моя основная практика - японские боевые искусства, а через это дзэн, поэтому пишу в дзэнский подфорум).
> 
> Проблема в том, что "прорывные" изменения в ментальном состоянии перестали происходить. Лет 6-7 назад случались где-то раз в пол года - год. Наверное это можно было классифицировать как "малые сатори". Самое продолжительно из них длилось несколько дней и было очень мощным. Но с тех пор  - тишина. Вроде бы я делаю всё то же самое, но не вижу прогресса в этом направлении.
> 
> Как бы понять, что со мной не так? Где-то встречалось мне, что подобные длительные периоды "затишья" в практике встречаются у многих, но как отличить "затишье" от "остановки"?
> ...


Думаю, ошибка в подходе... смотреть на дзен через призму "боевых искусств"... да что там вообще можно увидеть? Вы занимаетесь единоборствами, а для того, что бы продвигаться в дзен им и надо заниматься.

----------

Вольдемар (13.03.2018)

----------


## Антон Федотов

Спасибо! Читаю внимательно, пытаюсь продумать каждый вариант, но пока тема с рептилоидами выглядит наиболее перспективной  :Kiss:

----------

Алексей Л (02.03.2018), Шуньяананда (02.03.2018)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Спасибо! Читаю внимательно, пытаюсь продумать каждый вариант, но пока тема с рептилоидами выглядит наиболее перспективной


""Коемуждо по вере его""

----------


## Won Soeng

Наги сохранили учение Будды и Нагарджуна принес его из мира Нагов в мир людей  :Wink: 
Как раньше, так и сейчас, Наги сохраняют учение и берегут его от всех извращений.

----------

Алексей Л (03.03.2018), Вольдемар (13.03.2018), Монферран (02.03.2018)

----------


## Антон Федотов

Шутки шутками, а я, честно говоря, немного удивлён. Неужели ни кто не сталкивался с такой ситуацией? У всех всё идёт гладко и ровно?

----------


## Монферран

> Шутки шутками, а я, честно говоря, немного удивлён. Неужели ни кто не сталкивался с такой ситуацией? У всех всё идёт гладко и ровно?


"что со мной не так?" - да всю жизнь эта болезнь. А у Вас только недавно.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Шутки шутками, а я, честно говоря, немного удивлён. Неужели ни кто не сталкивался с такой ситуацией? У всех всё идёт гладко и ровно?


У всех все идет негладко и неровно. Не обращайте внимание, не ждите гладкого и ровного. Пусть идет так, как идет, просто продолжайте практику. Вы достигаете плода (или не достигается его) каждый момент. Вы не можете готовиться, готовиться и потом достичь. Каждый момент на 100% содержит в себе и условия, и путь, и плоды. Не ждите, что когда-то что-то может или должно случиться. Делайте все необходимое прямо сейчас.

----------

Монферран (02.03.2018)

----------


## Монферран

Позвольте здесь опубликовать кое-что из далёкого 2006-го. Там, правда, контекст о самоконтроле. Но тоже связано с актуальностью именно момента "здесь-и-сейчас".





> Отречься следует от неосознанного, механического следования всем привычным импульсам, мотивам, намерениям, мыслям, эмоциям, страстям, жаждам и страданиям. Значит осознавать не после того, как ум осмыслит, а до того, как ум получит пищу для осмысления и оправдания или осуждения тех или других ощущений, эмоций, мыслей, слов, действий





> Как такое может быть? Как можно отречься от всех импульсов, если мы даже не знаем откуда, когда и как они возникают? По-моему, это абсурд.





> Есть такой анекдот про Илью Муромца. Едет он по выжженой равнине, дивится, какой везде разгром неизвестным врагом учинен, пока от у Князя праздновал, пил, да спал с похмелья.
> Едет, видит, Соловей-разбойник, зажат меж двух веток дуба, подъезжает, освобождает, спрашивает, кто же тебя так, Соловушка обидел? Молчит Соловушка, голову повесил. Едет дальше, видит Змей Горыныч в узел завязанный лежит. Развязал Горыныча, спрашивает, кто же тебя так, Горыныч, обидел? Молчин Горыныч, тоска в глазах. И дальше едет, глядит, Кощей Бессмертный на дыбе разложен, растянут, чуть дух теплится, освободил Кощея, спрашивает, ну что же это за враг тут хозяйничал? Молчит и Кощей, взор потупил. Уже и до границы доехал, глядит, Баба Яга, к ноге избушкиной привязана, да ступа на голове. Освободил Бабушку, спрашивает, что же это за враг-то такой даже бабушку не пощадил?
> Ох, отвечает Яга, добрый ты молодец, Илюша, когда трезвый, а как напьешься - тот тебе не так свистит, эта не так летит, и вообще нечисть одна кругом, землю топчет...
> 
> Да ни к чему чудеса ловкости проявлять, когда еще ноги не держат как следует. Но и откладывать на десять тысяч кальп - ни к чему. 
> Всякий раз осознавать чуть раньше, и еще чуть раньше. Один раз гнев омрачит так, что только через чужую помощь отпустит. Другой раз сам различаешь, что то в гневе сделал, это в гневе сделал. Третий раз замечаешь, что сейчас делаешь - это от гнева. После замечаешь до того как делать - гнев умом владеет. Потом замечаешь, как гнев приходит в мысли. Потом - как гнев зарождается, из чего. Смешно становится и не просто уже гневу приходить и овладевать. Так же и с каждым ядом поступать следует.

----------

Шуньшунь (02.03.2018)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Шутки шутками, а я, честно говоря, немного удивлён. Неужели ни кто не сталкивался с такой ситуацией? У всех всё идёт гладко и ровно?


Неровно, неровно. Очень плохо всё идёт. Я думал, намного лучше будет это всё идти. Очень плохая самсара, практика не очень.

Мне кажется, ум ищет новых ощущений постоянно, и когда их нет, он начинает беспокоиться, проверять, а всё ли нормально идёт. У меня полгода назад тоже очень  всё с практикой было плохо, а потом я сломал ногу, и так сразу хорошо стало с практикой. А сейчас стало опять хуже.

----------

Lion Miller (03.03.2018), Аньезка (02.03.2018), Йен (02.03.2018), Шуньшунь (02.03.2018), Юй Кан (02.03.2018)

----------


## Монферран

Ум ищет новых впечатлений, проверяет и оценивает, но не только. 
Интересно исследовать природу убеждённости в выбранном образе действий, которой (убеждённости) хватает на годы многочасовой сосредоточенной медитации в течение дня , но которая однажды разрушается. И старуха остаётся у разбитого корыта.

----------


## Йен

> У меня полгода назад тоже очень  всё с практикой было плохо, а потом я сломал ногу, и так сразу хорошо стало с практикой. А сейчас стало опять хуже.


То же самое было, и потом, когда опять стало хуже - я ее снова сломал. Теперь уже знаю, что нужно делать при следующем ухудшении )

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.03.2018), Шуньяананда (02.03.2018)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> То же самое было, и потом, когда опять стало хуже - я ее снова сломал. Теперь уже знаю, что нужно делать при следующем ухудшении )


"удача-награда за жертву!!!!!"

----------


## Йен

> "удача-награда за жертву!!!!!"


Наверняка рептилоиды подсуетились.

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Наверняка рептилоиды подсуетились.


да вкаждой башке мало когда один рептилоид сидит.в физиологии называется р-комплекс.Рапче-комплекс..на всю эту жизнь хвата
ет

----------

Алексей Л (03.03.2018)

----------


## Антон Федотов

Спасибо за поддержку!

Ногу я тоже недавно ломал (точнее мне ломали случайно) но в моём случае не особо помогло... А в плане осознанности и здесь/и/сейчас всегда есть над чем работать, да и в других направлениях. Не сказать чтоб я отчаялся или разочаровался, просто думал может заплутал слегка. Продолжу практику.

Кстати, если вдруг кому захочется размять затёкшие ноги с пользой для тела и духа, мы (http://www.shogunclub.ru) всегда рады. В конце концов, как говорил Ямаока Тэссю: "Фехтование, Дзэн и каллиграфия — едины в своём стремлении к достижению состояния не-сознания".

----------

Алик (03.03.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (02.03.2018), Шуньяананда (03.03.2018)

----------


## Шварц

> Рептилоиды, был гипноз о буддистском монахе которому рептилоиды перекрыли доступ к высоким состояниям, чтобы не сбег с Земли. Они же авторы или корректоры многих религий, христианство одно из самых жутких.


про рептилоидов и нагов можно суть развернуть поконкретнее ? пока не нашел информации, непонятка о чем конкретно речь.

----------


## Бейсин

> практика продолжается та же что и много лет до этого, и даже интенсивней, и вполне эффективно, если судить по внешним проявлениям (моя основная практика - японские боевые искусства, а через это дзэн, поэтому пишу в дзэнский подфорум).
> 
> Проблема в том, что "прорывные" изменения в ментальном состоянии перестали происходить.


"Прорывные изменения" сродни катарсису: когда во что-то сначала покрепче упрёшься - естественно, потом прорвёт.

Развитие может идти без таких упираний, поэтому наличие или отсутствие "прорывных изменений" мало что говорит о качестве практики.

Я бы обратил внимание на то, что "практика продолжается та же, что и много лет".

Разве в боевых искусствах ваша практика год от года всё та же, не меняется?

Во дзене и вообще на буддийском пути обычно говорят о тех или иных ступенях. Например, если вы практикуете коан, то сначала вопрошаете его словесно, потом развивается безмолвное пытливое созерцание, потом накапливается масса "великого сомнения" и т.д. Практика не остаётся "та же".

"И даже интенсивней" - это не совсем понятно. "Если судить по внешним проявлениям" - как судить, по каким проявлениям? В чём суть вашей практики, для чего вы практикуете?

Если хотите пообщаться, пишите в личку.

----------

Доня (07.03.2018), Михаил_ (03.03.2018)

----------


## Алексей Л

> про рептилоидов и нагов можно суть развернуть поконкретнее ? пока не нашел информации, непонятка о чем конкретно речь.


Репы это нефизические сущности, естественно невидимы обычным зрением, они энергечические вампиры которые используют нас как источник энергии и заинтересованы держать нас в физическом теле как можно дольше. Они используют энергетические импланты для откачкм энергии и контроля сознания. Обычно они используют мимикрию если встретить их на энергетическом плане то они представяься вам вашими наставниками, этакий добрый старец с бородой в белых длинный одеждах, некоторые представляются богами и т д. Их задача убедить вас вернуться обратно для какой-то новой альтруистической миссии, обычно в момент смерти.

Наги - совсем другие сущности змеи, живут так же как мы, их место обитания вода

///
Принять информацию к сведению или оставаться в самодовольном неведении - каждый решает сам

----------

Михаил_ (03.03.2018), Шварц (03.03.2018), Шуньшунь (03.03.2018)

----------


## Aion

> Как бы понять, что со мной не так?


Может, привязанность к "результатам"?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Шуньяананда (03.03.2018)

----------


## Шварц

> Репы это нефизические сущности, естественно невидимы обычным зрением, они энергечические вампиры которые используют нас как источник энергии и заинтересованы держать нас в физическом теле как можно дольше.


Понятно. Мне ближе в этом смысле понятие "эгрегор".

----------


## Алексей Л

Хочу поделиться, свежая регрессия на эту и соседнюю тему

----------


## Шварц

> Хочу поделиться, свежая регрессия на эту и соседнюю тему


посмотрел начало.
имхо омраченные фантазии озабоченных. которые уже думали, читали об этом, были "в теме". если бы я сам рассказал под гипнозом подобное - может бы и задумался. но это очень маловероятно ))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.03.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (03.03.2018)

----------


## Алексей Л

> посмотрел начало.
> имхо омраченные фантазии озабоченных. которые уже думали, читали об этом, были "в теме". если бы я сам рассказал под гипнозом подобное - может бы и задумался. но это очень маловероятно ))


Таких регрессий было много и все сходятся, сговрились видать?
А что именно не так? Противоречит Библии?

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Спасибо за поддержку!
> 
> Ногу я тоже недавно ломал (точнее мне ломали случайно) но в моём случае не особо помогло... А в плане осознанности и здесь/и/сейчас всегда есть над чем работать, да и в других направлениях. Не сказать чтоб я отчаялся или разочаровался, просто думал может заплутал слегка. Продолжу практику.
> 
> Кстати, если вдруг кому захочется размять затёкшие ноги с пользой для тела и духа, мы (http://www.shogunclub.ru) всегда рады. В конце концов, как говорил Ямаока Тэссю: "Фехтование, Дзэн и каллиграфия — едины в своём стремлении к достижению состояния не-сознания".


нарушение  принцыпа самтоши в йоге.вялый тапас отсюдова.
когда берете палку свою-забывайте все чем были(били).шуруйте ей как будто тока что на свет родились..

----------


## Шварц

> А что именно не так? Противоречит Библии?


Вы похоже продолжаете общаться в моем лице в вашим знакомым католиком или кто он там. Это стереотип и заблуждение. Я - не он.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.03.2018), Шуньшунь (03.03.2018)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Шутки шутками, а я, честно говоря, немного удивлён. Неужели ни кто не сталкивался с такой ситуацией? У всех всё идёт гладко и ровно?


У меня всё гладко и ровно. И так и должно быть, насколько я понимаю, Будда не учил гоняться за яркими опытами, впечатлениями от практики и становиться зависимыми от таких опытов. Более важен продолжительный опыт изменения всего качества жизни благодаря практике, - "пребывание в счастье" - (сукхам вихарати), это фоновое ощущение, которое есть постоянно, повседневно. И тогда отдельные яркие опыты могут появляться иногда, а могут и не появляться. Это уже не так критично.  :Smilie:

----------

Пема Дролкар (06.03.2018)

----------


## Амар

> Репы это нефизические сущности, естественно невидимы обычным зрением, они энергечические вампиры которые используют нас как источник энергии и заинтересованы держать нас в физическом теле как можно дольше. Они используют энергетические импланты для откачкм энергии и контроля сознания. Обычно они используют мимикрию если встретить их на энергетическом плане то они представяься вам вашими наставниками, этакий добрый старец с бородой в белых длинный одеждах, некоторые представляются богами и т д. Их задача убедить вас вернуться обратно для какой-то новой альтруистической миссии, обычно в момент смерти.


Так вот откуда берутся сценарии для Голливуда.  :Smilie:

----------


## Spirit

Всё закономерно - закончился определённый этап развития.

Это не отличается от от других типов роста личности.
Например : детский сад - школа - университет.
Это всё равно, что тосковать по школьным друзьям, праздникам и мероприятиям, производившим впечатление.

Но всё - школа кончилась.

И, кстати, это в контексте буддийской концептуальной системы - нет ничего постоянней непостоянства конечных обусловленных систем.
Отсутствие повторений того, что производило впечатление - должно стать ступенью в освоении теории и практики избранного пути.

Школу сменяет университет.
А эмоции сменяют интересы.
Интересы  это осознанные эмоции, то есть должно быть понимание  структур эмоций, протекания, причин их возникновения.

Опыт пережитого должен быть проанализирован.

А происходящее стать не только впечатляющим, но - интересным. 
Если включить интеллект. Ну, так сказать, интеллектуальное медитирование.

Кстати, я тоже использую методы боевых искусств в качестве медитационной практики - ката, спарринги. Уже в течении десятилетий.
По-моему хороший метод поддержания позитивных состояний.

И у меня был эмоционально схожий момент!
Когда-то давно будучи студентом я готовился с друзьями встретить Новый Год - любимый праздник.
И вдруг чувствую - нет новогоднего настроения! Ну вот - совсем, абсолютно!!! 
И вообще - пропало чувство праздника!
Любого.

И с тех пор никогда не возобновлялось.
И я праздники не люблю праздновать.
Хотя можно порадоваться за других.

Но менее интересно жить не стало!

Но ведь никто из великих и не говорил, что полное и окончательное освобождение это праздник!
Тем более, что у большинства после праздников болит голова...
 :Smilie:

----------

Амар (03.03.2018)

----------


## Шварц

> И вдруг чувствую - нет новогоднего настроения! Ну вот - совсем, абсолютно!!! 
> И вообще - пропало чувство праздника!
> Любого.


Абсолютно тоже самое. и НГ, и остальные праздники. Также стерлась разница между выходными и буднями. Вечер пятницы ничем не отличается теперь от других дней. Встречи, события - то же самое.

----------

Доня (07.03.2018)

----------


## Харуказе

> Абсолютно тоже самое. и НГ, и остальные праздники. Также стерлась разница между выходными и буднями. Вечер пятницы ничем не отличается теперь от других дней. Встречи, события - то же самое.


Моя старшая подруга сказала бы тебе: бабу бы тебе получше,да работы побольше. Ну и рожь там,ячмень,более лучше одеваться. Вот это всё. Тогда каждый день праздник.

----------


## Йен

> Моя старшая подруга сказала бы тебе: бабу бы тебе получше,да работы побольше. Ну и рожь там,ячмень,более лучше одеваться. Вот это всё. Тогда каждый день праздник.


Это не ваша старшая подруга?

----------

Алексей Л (04.03.2018), Шварц (03.03.2018)

----------


## Шварц

> Моя старшая подруга сказала бы тебе: бабу бы тебе получше,да работы побольше. Ну и рожь там,ячмень,более лучше одеваться. Вот это всё. Тогда каждый день праздник.


Не так поняли. Это все изменилось конкретно только за последние месяцев 4-5. После понимания и главное внутреннего принятия буддийской сути.
В том то и дело, что не нужны уже ни баба, ни семья, ни шмотки, ни работа и больше денег, ни встречи с друзьями как раньше. Хотя с бабой еще колебался до последнего времени.

----------


## Шварц

> video


зачет! ))

----------


## Харуказе

> Это не ваша старшая подруга?


Вот примерно в том же ключе все советуют. Главное чтобы рожь,ячмень,более лучше одеваться. Вот это всё.

----------

Шварц (03.03.2018)

----------


## Йен

> Вот примерно в том же ключе все советуют. Главное чтобы рожь,ячмень,более лучше одеваться. Вот это всё.



Ну а что им еще советовать. Не бухать, гулять по бабам и лениться же.

1.2 Дханья сутта "Пастух Дханья"
18. – Я сварил свой рис, я подоил коров, – так говорил пастух Дханья, – вместе с товарищами живу я на отмели реки Маги; мой дом плотно закрыт, и огонь зажжен: теперь ты можешь дождиться, о небо!
19. – Я свободен от гнева, я свободен от гордости, – так говорил Совершенный, – эту ночь провел я на отмели реки Маги; мое жилище не покрыто крышей, и огонь мой потух: ты можешь дождиться, о небо!
20. – Я укрылся от оводов, – так говорил пастух Дханья, – на лугах, обильных травой, пасутся мои коровы, дождь не повредит им: теперь ты можешь дождиться, о небо!
21. – Крепко снарядил я свою ладью, – так говорил Совершенный, – я приплыл к вечному берегу, я достиг той отмели, преодолев потоки страстей; теперь та ладья не нужна мне более: ты можешь дождиться, о небо!
22. – Не сварлива моя жена, всегда послушна, – так говорил пастух Дханья, – долгое время она прожила со мной неразлучно; она миловидна, ничего дурного я никогда не слышу от нее: ты можешь дождиться, о небо!
23. – Мне послушен мой ум, он свободен вполне, – так говорил Совершенный, – долгое время я обуздывал свой дух, совершенствовал его, – и нет в нем теперь ничего злого: ты можешь дождиться, о небо!
24. Я кормлюсь своим трудом, – так говорил пастух Дханья, – и мои дети всегда со мною, они здоровы; ничего злого я никогда не слышу от них: ты можешь дождиться, о небо!
25. Ни одного слуги нет у меня, – так говорил Совершенный, – что сам я добыл себе, с тем и прохожу чрез весь мир, нет мне нужды в помощниках: ты можешь дождиться, о небо!
26. У меня есть коровы, и телята есть у меня, – так говорил пастух Дханья, – у меня есть также и бык: он господин над коровами: ты можешь дождиться, о небо!
27. Нет у меня коров и телят, – так говорил Совершенный, – нет у меня и быка, господина над ними: ты можешь дождиться, о небо!
28. Надежно врыты столбы, их нельзя раскачать, – так говорил пастух Дханья, – крепки веревки, новы и искусно свиты, коровы не порвут их: теперь ты можешь дождиться, о небо!
29. Как бык, порвал я все узы, как слон, я прорвался сквозь чащу ползучих растений, – так говорил Совершенный, – я не войду вновь в утробу рождений: ты можешь дождиться, о небо! Внезапно разразился ливень, заливая землю, наполняя озера. Слыша, что полился дождь, сказал Дханья:
30. Не малая прибыль притекла к нам с тех пор, как мы узрели Совершенного; мы прибегаем к тебе, о ты, одаренный мудростью, – будь нашим наставником, о великий пустынник!
31. И я и жена моя, мы оба послушны; благослови нас на добрую жизнь, – мы победим рождение и смерть, мы достигнем конца страданий!
32. Кто имеет сынов, тот имеет радость от сынов, – так говорил лукавый Мара, – кто имеет стада, тот имеет радость от стад, ибо звенья бытия – радости людей, и тот, у кого их нет, не имеет и радостей.
33. Но так сказал Совершенный: Кто имеет сынов, тот имеет и заботу от сынов; кто имеет стада, тот имеет и заботу от стад, ибо звенья бытия – причина людских забот; у кого нет их, у того нет и заботы.

----------

Шуньяананда (04.03.2018)

----------


## Алик

Так понимаю, что ожидание сатори  от практики - и есть главное препятствие. Почитайте этот раздел сайта : https://zendao.ru/Contacts  возможно это поможет. Можно посоветоваться  с Мастером Дхармы Олегом Шуком https://vk.com/sukoleg

----------

Пема Дролкар (06.03.2018), Шуньяананда (04.03.2018)

----------


## Алексей Л

> .


Все хорошо, стали лучше одеваться, только разучились разговаривать  :Facepalm:   :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin: 

Словосочетание Старшая подруга непривычно для уха, так и не смог понять это кто?

----------


## Харуказе

> Все хорошо, стали лучше одеваться, только разучились разговаривать  
> 
> Словосочетание Старшая подруга непривычно для уха, так и не смог понять это кто?


Стали более лучше одеваться. Это всё обычно приходит с рожью и ячменём. Когда его много забываешь как разговаривать за ненадобностью.

----------


## Антон Федотов

> Я бы обратил внимание на то, что "практика продолжается та же, что и много лет".
> 
> Разве в боевых искусствах ваша практика год от года всё та же, не меняется?
> 
> Во дзене и вообще на буддийском пути обычно говорят о тех или иных ступенях. Например, если вы практикуете коан, то сначала вопрошаете его словесно, потом развивается безмолвное пытливое созерцание, потом накапливается масса "великого сомнения" и т.д. Практика не остаётся "та же".
> 
> "И даже интенсивней" - это не совсем понятно. "Если судить по внешним проявлениям" - как судить, по каким проявлениям? В чём суть вашей практики, для чего вы практикуете?


Ну в принципе у нас всё это есть. И ступени (даны), и коаны. Не всегда формулируемые в словах, но есть. Практика продолжается и "даже интенсивней" как раз в этом смысле. Я продолжаю расти в своём направлении, сдавать на очередные даны и сражаться с коанами (что с определённого уровня практически одно и то же). Просто у нас не принято лишний раз "говорить о высоком". Ну чисто по-японски: "зелен" ещё философию разводить, как будет 8-й дан - поговорим. Поэтому корреляция между продвижением в практике боевых искусств и путём не всегда очевидна, а спросить толком не у кого.

Впрочем, я рад, что спросил здесь у вас. Таки продолжая размышлять на тему и созерцая (вот уж правда смешно) кирпичную стену, буквально вчера, обнаружил, что то чувство об утрате которого я тут разнылся на самом деле никуда не делось, оно всегда со мной, и не так чтобы сильно глубоко спрятано. Так, песочком присыпало.

Так что всё уже в порядке, спасибо!

----------

Aion (04.03.2018), Шуньяананда (04.03.2018)

----------


## Гошка

> Доброе время суток! 
> 
> Есть у меня такое чувство, что я как-то затормозился в развитии. 
> 
> 
> Спасибо!



Есть увлечение заниматься дзен ?

Может, как у меня? : раньше было интересно- и был прогресс. Заниматься хотелось. Интерес как-то потух... 
У меня вместе с интересом, потух и прогресс.
 :Frown: 





> Приступать к духовной практике нужно с таким внутренним устремлением, с таким настроем, какой бывает у ребенка, увлеченного спортом или игрой. Ребенок, целиком и полностью поглощенный игрой, испытывает такой восторг, что никак не может наиграться вдоволь. Таким должен быть настрой вашего ума, когда вы прилагаете усилия в практике Дхармы.
> 
> Далай-лама

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Доброе время суток! Давненько не заглядывал... но вот, зашёл посоветоваться.
> 
> Есть у меня такое чувство, что я как-то затормозился в развитии. 
> 
> Вот что я имею  в виду: практика продолжается та же что и много лет до этого, и даже интенсивней, и вполне эффективно, если судить по внешним проявлениям (моя основная практика - японские боевые искусства, а через это дзэн, поэтому пишу в дзэнский подфорум).
> 
> Проблема в том, что "прорывные" изменения в ментальном состоянии перестали происходить. Лет 6-7 назад случались где-то раз в пол года - год. Наверное это можно было классифицировать как "малые сатори". Самое продолжительно из них длилось несколько дней и было очень мощным. Но с тех пор  - тишина. Вроде бы я делаю всё то же самое, но не вижу прогресса в этом направлении.
> 
> Как бы понять, что со мной не так? Где-то встречалось мне, что подобные длительные периоды "затишья" в практике встречаются у многих, но как отличить "затишье" от "остановки"?
> ...


Скажу сразу-я делала немного медитаций дзен, скорее практики другие, но думаю тип практики, сама механика-не краеугольный камень тут, поэтому посоветую или порассуждаю из своего опыта.
Конечно-учитель-для меня-всегда пример вдохновения, усердия, старания и вообще сердце всей практики, но у вас другие обстоятельства-даже если нет живого учителя рядом-можно опираться на слова Будды, вдохновляться ими и главное-проверять себя. Если вы делаете так - делаете практику а потом  "сверяетесь"  (а не наоборот)то вы развиваете присутствие и осознанность. Когда развиваются эти качества-развивается и практика. Под развитием практики-я имею ввиду-развивается ясное понимание всего процесса-от самого начала, когда зарождаете намерение, момент познания и продолжения познания. Мохно так сказать.
Осознанность-это осознание своих ограничений. Когда развивается осознанность-происходит работа с обстАятельтсвами. Это как монитор, где вы сами отслеживаете-какой момент для практики подходящий, а когда еще нужно отдохнуть. Когда такое происходит-вы просто понимаете что что-то происходит, например усталость-это и есть присутствие, вы еще немного отдыхаете, например после тяжелой работы и не заставляте себя садится медитировать, потому что время, к примеру-это работа с обстоятельствами. Это-непосредственно приведет к обновлению практики.  
Приведу пример цветущего сада. Когда мы выходим в сад-мир наполняется ароматами-и каждый можно различить и все вместе -это чудесно-столько переживаний. Но проходит время-и мы привыкаем к запаху-и через какое-то время для нас он как бы "ослабевает". Вроде бы есть цветы (метод), но переживания слабее.
И вы говорите "Как понять, что со мной не так?" Наша чувствительность к практике-если мы следуем методу точно-должна возрастать-то есть нам нужно все меньше и меньше усилий прилагать, чтобы оказаться в результате(плоде). Если мы этого на замечаем-то вывод такой-не хватает присутствия, чтобы заметить-где начинаются усилия. 
Под усилиями могут быть-как физические напряжения, всякие усталости, эмоциональные напряжения, так же сзянанные с шумом, особенно если возле стройки жить или сложности в отношениях с близкими, так и идеи и концепции-которые держат сильнее, например идея сидеть в позе лотоса-очень сильна-у многих болят потом ноги-но люди не отказываются от нее или что-то в этом роде. 
Поэтому очень часто мы хотим видеть что-то-но ничего не видим, хотя оно перед глазами. Сравнение опыта со словали учителей-это возможность подключить дополнительную опцию "защиты от перегруза"-то есть такие слова как "как отличить затишье от остановки" и особенно слово-"остановки"-не будут вас так пугать.
Это самые важные слова из всего вашего поста-поэтому я свои пост написала-исходя из этого. Потому что пока еще многие и я, конечно, еще не до конца переучили свои умы, а страх потерять накопленного трудом, усилиями, мучениями-очень большой. Это  менталелет такой послевоенный-все что нажито непосильным трудом-наши родители и мы-всю жизнь ботрачим-никто нам просто так ничего не дает. И то что эта идея есть-этот принцип-он так же переносится на буддийский путь. И тогда это суровый буддийский путь за 6 лет не дает результатов в практиках Дзен. Это не стеб-просто это наблюдение того, что осознанность и присутствие нужно развивать как можно скорее, чтобы успевать заметить что практика пошла не так-не через 6 лет, а сразу.
спасибо за внимание.

----------

Шуньшунь (07.03.2018)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Просто у нас не принято лишний раз "говорить о высоком". Ну чисто по-японски: "зелен" ещё философию разводить, как будет 8-й дан - поговорим. Поэтому корреляция между продвижением в практике боевых искусств и путём не всегда очевидна, а спросить толком не у кого.
> 
> Впрочем, я рад, что спросил здесь у вас. Таки продолжая размышлять на тему и созерцая (вот уж правда смешно) кирпичную стену, буквально вчера, обнаружил, что то чувство об утрате которого я тут разнылся на самом деле никуда не делось, оно всегда со мной, и не так чтобы сильно глубоко спрятано. Так, песочком присыпало.
> 
> Так что всё уже в порядке, спасибо!


Вряд ли все в порядке. Зелен философию разводить, а все как раз начинается с понятийной системы. И первый вопрос себе ЗАЧЕМ практика МНЕ. КАКОЙ ЦЕЛИ Я ХОЧУ ДОСТИЧЬ. Малые сатори, - не цель.

----------


## Антон Федотов

> Вряд ли все в порядке. Зелен философию разводить, а все как раз начинается с понятийной системы. И первый вопрос себе ЗАЧЕМ практика МНЕ. КАКОЙ ЦЕЛИ Я ХОЧУ ДОСТИЧЬ. Малые сатори, - не цель.


Ну не совсем всё в порядке, если совсем всё - жить скучно.

Так это не моя понятийная система :о) я как раз считаю, что нам стоит идти немного своим путём, не следуя слепо чужим понятийным системам. Или я вашей фразы не понял.

Во фразе "ЗАЧЕМ практика МНЕ" есть, думается, одно лишнее слово... 

Малые сатори - не цель, но мне всегда казалось, что это что-то вроде путевых вех, которые в тот период времени давали уверенность в правильности практики. Сейчас, как я понял, в частности благодаря некоторым сообщениям, оценка правильности практики нужна, возможно, другая. Я ещё буду думать об этом.

----------


## Руфус

Возможно у вас неясные или нереалистические цели. Ведь проверить правильность практики должно быть легко. Например, цель развить силу, если сила увеличивается, значит все делается правильно.
Если не секрет, какая ваша основная цель?

----------


## Антон Федотов

> Если не секрет, какая ваша основная цель?


Развитие навыка постоянного чистого восприятия. Только не просите объяснить, что я под этим имею в виду. Для меня это _кавлиа_. 

Во всяком случае, это конкретная основная цель, которую я ясно вижу на данный момент, возможно, за ней откроется другая, но пока не увижу - не узнаю.

----------


## Wassily

Заранее извиняюсь за, возможно, очевидный ответ, но раз вы спрашиваете - если вам интересна практика дзен (пускай и через преломление боевых искусств), я бы советовал все-таки найти учителя. На мой взгляд это очень важно. Тогда будет лучше понятно и направление, и вопросы "эффективности", и того как со временем изменяется практика, и что делать с препятствиями...

Ни в коем случае не хочу оценивать вашу практику, но периодически наблюдая за людьми, практикующими без учителя, без контакта с линией передачи (или просто хотя бы без близкого доверительного контакта с людьми, которые прошли в том же направлении дальше, имеют больший опыт) вижу как они выстраивают достаточно странные схемы, собирая элементы из разных традиций и учений(и возможно упуская в каждой что-то существенное) и потом сравнивая это с какими-то теоретическим усредненным "дзеном".

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.03.2018)

----------


## Руфус

Для меня чистое восприятие это развитие тела Будды (совершенного тела). Если черты Будды проявляются во мне все отчетливей, то значит я на правильном пути. Такой мой критерий правильности практики.

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Для меня чистое восприятие это развитие тела Будды (совершенного тела). Если черты Будды проявляются во мне все отчетливей, то значит я на правильном пути. Такой мой критерий правильности практики.


увидит кто нить Будду,и уьёт.Канон!!

----------

Шуньшунь (07.03.2018)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ну не совсем всё в порядке, если совсем всё - жить скучно.


Я к Дзену имею малое отношение. Но у меня сложилось впечатление, что Вы не дзеном конкретно занимаетесь. Понятийные системы нужны, равно, как нужны и старшие товарищи и учителя в практике, иначе Вы будете предоставлены только своим косякам неведенья, и оно Вас уведет в сторону.




> я как раз считаю, что нам стоит идти немного своим путём, не следуя слепо чужим понятийным системам.


Что Вы понимаете под "чистым" восприятием?

----------

Шуньяананда (06.03.2018)

----------


## Руфус

> увидит кто нить Будду,и уьёт.Канон!!


Я имел ввиду духовное тело Будды.

----------

Шуньяананда (06.03.2018)

----------


## Антон Федотов

> Я к Дзену имею малое отношение. Но у меня сложилось впечатление, что Вы не дзеном конкретно занимаетесь. Понятийные системы нужны, равно, как нужны и старшие товарищи и учителя в практике, иначе Вы будете предоставлены только своим косякам неведенья, и оно Вас уведет в сторону.


Не в чистом виде, пожалуй. Если бы хотел заниматься в чистом виде дзэном, то сидели бы в дзадзэн по два часа ежедневно, и учитель был бы конкретный монах, а не скакал бы по два часа ежедневно в спортзале. Но видимо карма моя не достаточно хороша...




> Что Вы понимаете под "чистым" восприятием?


Как я сказал выше, это трудно объяснить. Это личный опыт (https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A...BB%D0%B8%D0%B0), который был и который не оставил сомнений. Я мог бы сомневаться, но я помню, что когда я некоторое время обладал этим чистым восприятием - сомнений не было.

----------

Пема Дролкар (07.03.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

У чистого восприятия есть условие. Когда это условие незнакомо, неизвестно, чистое восприятие то возникает, то не возникает и нет на него опоры. 
Условие чистого восприятия - правильная исходная точка (в терминах учения дзен-мастера Сун Сана). Есть множество способов указать правильную исходную точку. Это неожиданный, необусловленный предыдущим течением мысли момент возникновения неопределенного (пустого, ясного) внимания, кость пространства. Например, если Вас неожиданно окликнут или внезапный громкий звук, или укол боли. Тогда возникает чистое сознание. В этот момент обычное течение мыслей как бы поставлено на паузу.

Когда ученик знаком с этим эффектом, он вцепляется в этот ясный ум и тренируется пребывать в нем снова и снова. На этом основана проверка ума ученика дзен-мастером во время докусана (битвы Дхармы). Насколько знакомо это состояние ученику? Насколько он в нем укрепился?

Знакомство с этим состоянием - правильная исходная точка.
Укрепление в этом состоянии (пытаться снова и снова) - правильное направление. 
Действовать в любой ситуации опираясь на ясный ум - правильное отношение.

----------

Алик (07.03.2018), Антон Федотов (07.03.2018), Монферран (06.05.2018), Шварц (07.03.2018), Шуньшунь (07.03.2018)

----------


## Руфус

Похоже, у вас был сдвиг сознания (точки сборки) в положение чистое восприятие.
*Условием для сдвига точки сборки является наличие достаточного количества свободной энергии.*
Как сдвигать точку сборки?
Все очень просто. Точка сборки (ТС) обычно сдвигается под действием внешних и внутренних энергетических импульсов. Поэтому, чтобы сдвинуть ТС, нужно лишь воспользоваться или внешними потоками энергии, или сгенерировать внутренний всплеск энергии.
1. Для начала попробуйте отследить сдвиги ТС под действием внешних обстоятельств, таких как сильные эмоции, усталость, болезни, места силы, растения силы и т.д. Прочувствуйте как меняется состояние сознания в течении дня. 
2. Следует отметить, что обычное положение точки сборки на коконе определяется "привычкой". Это значит, что ТС может быть смещена волевым усилием в результате приобретения "новых привычек".

----------


## Шуньшунь

Руфус, я уже несколько дней под высокой температурой. После 39 градусов точка сборки улетает как боинг 747))) А вообще если уж за донхуанщину разговор зашел - то там этот самый колдун говорил, что точку сборки делает неподвижной внутренний диалог, так что для того, чтобы ее сдвинуть, надо его остановить (опять возвращаемся к теме дзен).

----------


## Won Soeng

Не надо в дзен останавливать никакой внутренний диалог. Пусть себе идет - будьте при нем безучастным наблюдателем. Кастанеда пусть сам пробивает дорогу своему учению, а дзен лучше практиковать советуясь с учителем.

----------

Монферран (06.05.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (08.03.2018), Шуньшунь (08.03.2018)

----------


## Шварц

> У чистого восприятия


Есть ли оно в момент понимания чего-либо? думаешь, читаешь, а потом раз - и понял. или как понимание решения проблемы или вопроса. в сам момент этого понимания мыслей нет. 
Это может как-то относиться к описанию чистого восприятия ?

----------


## Шварц

> Руфус, я уже несколько дней под высокой температурой. После 39 градусов точка сборки улетает как боинг 747))) .


Аналогично, 3-й день болею, правда не выше 38. Не знаю, как точка сборки, но покоя и "отпускания", т.е. правильного состояния, достичь моментами невозможно. Расколбас (дукха) не отпускает.

----------


## Йен

> Аналогично, 3-й день болею, правда не выше 38. Не знаю, как точка сборки, но покоя и "отпускания", т.е. правильного состояния, достичь моментами невозможно. Расколбас (дукха) не отпускает.


Дуккха не отпускает или вы ее не отпускаете ? )

----------


## Шварц

> Дуккха не отпускает или вы ее не отпускаете ? )


Тело не отпускает) напряги и ломка, обычные при температуре. По крайней мере не отпускает так просто, как обычно это делается.

----------


## Йен

> Тело не отпускает) напряги и ломка, обычные при температуре. По крайней мере не отпускает так просто, как обычно это делается.


Это переживаемая дуккха - неприятные телесные ощущения, возникающие при болезни. Тело ощущает, а ум их знает и измышляет "своими", усугубляя физическую боль умственной. Потому,  надо тренироваться в отпускании тела, которое их переживает. Созерцаем непостоянство ощущений, непостоянное безлично, возникает вследствие причин, безличное - значит не "мое". Таким макаром все это безобразие отпускается.

----------

Шварц (08.03.2018), Шуньшунь (08.03.2018)

----------


## Шварц

> Это переживаемая дуккха - неприятные телесные ощущения, возникающие при болезни. Тело ощущает, а ум их знает и измышляет "своими", усугубляя физическую боль умственной. Потому,  надо тренироваться в отпускании тела, которое их переживает. Созерцаем непостоянство ощущений, непостоянное безлично, возникает вследствие причин, безличное - значит не "мое". Таким макаром все это безобразие отпускается.


Да я больше к тому, что при физической дукхе сложнее это. Также как с физической болью, например. С умственной разобрался вроде)

----------


## Шуньшунь

> Не надо в дзен останавливать никакой внутренний диалог. Пусть себе идет - будьте при нем безучастным наблюдателем. Кастанеда пусть сам пробивает дорогу своему учению, а дзен лучше практиковать советуясь с учителем.


Но ведь техника Будды "наблюдение за дыханием" по сути ничем не отличается от кастанедовских техник остановки внутреннего диалога. Просто здесь дыхание, а у него переполнение "тоналя" информацией; созерцание листьев, растений, облаков; слушание звуков, точнее пауз между звуками.

----------


## Ersh

> Но ведь техника Будды "наблюдение за дыханием" по сути ничем не отличается от кастанедовских техник остановки внутреннего диалога. Просто здесь дыхание, а у него переполнение "тоналя" информацией; созерцание листьев, растений, облаков; слушание звуков, точнее пауз между звуками.


Вы правда не видите разницы?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.03.2018)

----------


## Шуньшунь

> Вы правда не видите разницы?


Разница в деталях. Суть та же. Когда вы созерцаете дыхание, дыхание занимает все ваше поле восприятия, вытесняя из него мысли. Есть только дыхание и больше ничего. У Кастанеды тоже самое - созерцаете камень, его узоры, впадины, выпуклости и прочее. Камень занимает все ваше восприятие, избавляя от всех мыслей. Есть только камень.
Другое дело, что с дыханием это сделать большинству людей легче

----------


## Ersh

> Разница в деталях. Суть та же. Когда вы созерцаете дыхание, дыхание занимает все ваше поле восприятия, вытесняя из него мысли. Есть только дыхание и больше ничего. У Кастанеды тоже самое - созерцаете камень, его узоры, впадины, выпуклости и прочее. Камень занимает все ваше восприятие, избавляя от всех мыслей. Есть только камень.


 То-есть вместо мозга камень становится, да?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (10.03.2018)

----------


## Шуньшунь

> То-есть вместо мозга камень становится, да?


В восприятии остается только камень

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В восприятии остается только камень


А потом и возникает этот вопрос:
Что со мной не так? (или всё так?)
; )

----------


## Ersh

> В восприятии остается только камень


Это где? Где это ваше "восприятие"? Покажите мне там камень.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (11.03.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (11.03.2018), Шуньяананда (11.03.2018)

----------


## Шуньшунь

> Это где? Где это ваше "восприятие"? Покажите мне там камень.


оооо началась философия)))  Попробую по-другому сказать, чтобы к словам не придирались, а то вы уходите от того, что я сказал. Если вы наблюдаете за дыханием, вы просто наблюдаете за дыханием; вы не думаете о том, что надо сделать завтра; вы наблюдаете за дыханием. Если вы наблюдаете за камнем, вы наблюдаете за камнем; вы не думаете, что надо было мусор вынести, а наблюдаете за камнем.

----------


## Ersh

> оооо началась философия)))  Попробую по-другому сказать, чтобы к словам не придирались, а то вы уходите от того, что я сказал. Если вы наблюдаете за дыханием, вы просто наблюдаете за дыханием; вы не думаете о том, что надо сделать завтра; вы наблюдаете за дыханием. Если вы наблюдаете за камнем, вы наблюдаете за камнем; вы не думаете, что надо было мусор вынести, а наблюдаете за камнем.


Да какая там философия? Увольте. Когда вы наблюдаете за камнем, у вас возникает сначала зрительный контакт с камнем, потом образ камня формируется в вашей голове. За ним вы и "наблюдаете". То есть мысль следит за мыслеформой. Ну остановили вы таким образом поток мыслей, дальше-то что? Так и замерли остановив все мысли? А если в туалет? Ах, да, из ниоткуда не возьмись появляется мысль "ах, пора бы и прекратить прекращать думать, пора пойти про нагуалей духоподъемного еще почитать". То-есть никакие кастанедовы приблуды мыслей не останавливают, лишь создают иллюзию что типа Я ВСЕ ПОНЯЛ! Я уже двадцать лет читаю эти бесконечные мысли про остановку мыслей.
В дзадзен дыхание это объект сосредоточения который всегда с тобой, существует в теле автономно, происходит циклично. Но самое интересное - при сосредоточении на дыхании никакой поток мысли не прерывается. Он упорядочивается и успокаивается (это еще навык который развить надо), и можно уже приступать собственно к практике. И нидайбох вам поток мыслей остановить! Умрете же, без мыслей-то совсем. Не надо. Молодой еще, живой такой.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (11.03.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (11.03.2018)

----------


## Шуньшунь

> Но самое интересное - при сосредоточении на дыхании никакой поток мысли не прерывается. Он упорядочивается и успокаивается (это еще навык который развить надо), и можно уже приступать собственно к практике. И нидайбох вам поток мыслей остановить! Умрете же, без мыслей-то совсем. Не надо. Молодой еще, живой такой.


Да, поток мыслей успокаивается, но все же мысль только о дыхании (может еще быть о том, что кто-то вас позвал или о том, что надо в туалет сходить), но тем не менее, есть только дыхание. Я любил раньше созерцать по кастанедовскому методу узоры, медленно переходя от точки к точке. Успокаивает умственный процесс не хуже наблюдения за дыханием. ТАк что мой месседж заключается в том, что дыхание, камни, растения, звуки, запахи, ощущение третьего глаза и 100500 разных других объектов могут послужить предметом для медитации. И это вне зависимости от того, нравится вам Кастанеда или нет.

----------


## Ersh

> ТАк что мой месседж заключается в том, что дыхание, камни, растения, звуки, запахи, ощущение третьего глаза и 100500 разных других объектов могут послужить предметом для медитации. И это вне зависимости от того, нравится вам Кастанеда или нет.


А мой мессадж заключается в том, что такие медитации не имеют никакого отношения к медитации дзадзен. Потому что у медитации дзадзен есть еще и некий практический аспект помимо просто созерцания предмета созерцания.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.03.2018)

----------


## Шуньшунь

Ersh, какой именно аспект?

----------


## Ersh

> Ersh, какой именно аспект?


Развитие сосредоточения и внимательности, которые на более продвинутых уровнях будут нужны для практики сикантадза.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (11.03.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (12.03.2018)

----------


## Крымский

> Успокаивает умственный процесс не хуже наблюдения за дыханием.


Успокоение ума при помощи концентрации на объекте медитации это шаматха.
В дзадзен применяется, но этим практика не исчерпывается.

----------

Ersh (12.03.2018)

----------


## Шуньшунь

> *Развитие сосредоточения и внимательности*, которые на более продвинутых уровнях будут нужны для практики сикантадза.


Выделил специально "Развитие сосредоточения и внимательности". Вот это вот также можно и с помощью слушания тишины сделать, к примеру.

----------


## Ersh

> Выделил специально "Развитие сосредоточения и внимательности". Вот это вот также можно и с помощью слушания тишины сделать, к примеру.


Наверное. Но никаких подтверждений этому тезису нет. Мне вообще представляется, что "тишина" это понятие, именующее нечто, на самом деле несуществующее.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.03.2018)

----------


## Шуньшунь

Фрагмент отсюдова: "перевод статьи Rupert Gethin «On the Practice of Buddhist Meditation According to the Pali Nikayas and Exegetical Sources»"

"Другие объекты медитации

После изложения базовой схемы медитационной практики, рассмотрим некоторые примеры ее развития, встречающиеся в ранних текстах. Во-первых, помимо объектов медитации, упомянутых в «Сатипаттхана-сутте», мы находим описание других объектов и практик, иногда включенных в то, что кажется попытками представить более исчерпывающие списки объектов для медитационных практик (например, M II 11-22, A I 34-40). Эти расширенные перечни включают в себя такие элементы, как: (1) различные физические объекты, известные как касина (kasina) или касинадьятана (kasindyatana), число которых равняется десяти (земля, огонь, вода, ветер, четыре цвета (синий, желтый, красный и белый), пространство и сознание); (2) различные объекты «памятования» (anussati), число которых равняется шести (Будда, Дхамма, Сангха, щедрость, благие поступки и боги)."

----------

Вадим Шу (19.03.2018)

----------


## Ersh

> Фрагмент отсюдова: "перевод статьи Rupert Gethin «On the Practice of Buddhist Meditation According to the Pali Nikayas and Exegetical Sources»"
> 
> "Другие объекты медитации
> 
> После изложения базовой схемы медитационной практики, рассмотрим некоторые примеры ее развития, встречающиеся в ранних текстах. Во-первых, помимо объектов медитации, упомянутых в «Сатипаттхана-сутте», мы находим описание других объектов и практик, иногда включенных в то, что кажется попытками представить более исчерпывающие списки объектов для медитационных практик (например, M II 11-22, A I 34-40). Эти расширенные перечни включают в себя такие элементы, как: (1) различные физические объекты, известные как касина (kasina) или касинадьятана (kasindyatana), число которых равняется десяти (земля, огонь, вода, ветер, четыре цвета (синий, желтый, красный и белый), пространство и сознание); (2) различные объекты «памятования» (anussati), число которых равняется шести (Будда, Дхамма, Сангха, щедрость, благие поступки и боги)."


Этим уместно аргументировать на подфоруме, посвященному Тхераваде. Тут кажется дзадзен обсуждали.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.03.2018)

----------


## Шуньшунь

> Этим уместно аргументировать на подфоруме, посвященному Тхераваде. Тут кажется дзадзен обсуждали.


Согласен. Вообще аргументы тут бесполезны и бесполезно что-то доказывать по этому поводу. Мое мнение, что каждый должен медитировать на то, что ему удобнее.

----------

Шуньяананда (12.03.2018)

----------

